# WLAN Karte wird lokal nicht erkannt - Live-CD ja

## michi-monster

Halli,

ich habe eine WLAN Karte eingebaut. Leider wird sie nicht erkannt. Über die Live-CD funktioniert es. 

Ich bekomme meine WLAN Karte ( ASUS PCE-N15 ) nicht zum laufen. Es ist als Linux-Support gekennzeichnet. Über die Live-CD wird sie erkannt. Bei einem direkten Boot über die Platte nicht.

Auszug der #dmesg der Live-CD:

```
[   44.536353] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'

[   44.536613] rtlwifi: rtlwifi: wireless switch is on

[   44.537555] rtl8192ce 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0

[   45.796018] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   45.796022] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   45.796024] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   45.796027] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   45.796030] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   45.796032] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   45.796035] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   45.796037] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   45.796039] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   45.796042] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   45.796044] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[   49.633916] warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

[   60.866953] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   60.866991] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   63.584772] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link up

[  198.245291]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 > sda3 sda4
```

Jetzt die auf Platte gespeicherten Infos: 

```
Auszug #lspci -k

[   44.536353] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'

[   44.536613] rtlwifi: rtlwifi: wireless switch is on

[   44.537555] rtl8192ce 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0

[   45.796018] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   45.796022] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   45.796024] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   45.796027] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   45.796030] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   45.796032] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   45.796035] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   45.796037] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   45.796039] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   45.796042] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   45.796044] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[   49.633916] warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

[   60.866953] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   60.866991] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   63.584772] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link up

[  198.245291]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 > sda3 sda4

```

```
ifconfig und iwconfig

enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.26  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        ether 2c:56:dc:95:f8:8e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 7303  bytes 5161640 (4.9 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6318  bytes 1165444 (1.1 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 232  bytes 20848 (20.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 232  bytes 20848 (20.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
#less /etc/conf.d/net

modules="wpa_supplicant"
```

```
#tree /sys/class/net

/sys/class/net

|-- enp2s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.4/0000:02:00.0/net/enp2s0

`-- lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

2 directories, 0 files
```

```
#emerge -av wpa_supplicant

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  

 * IMPORTANT: 12 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

.... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.5-r1::gentoo  USE="dbus hs2-0 qt4 readline ssl -ap -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls (-libressl) -p2p (-ps3) -qt5 (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

```

grep CONFIG_PACKET /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG is not set
```

----------

## firefly

mach mal ein 

```
ifconfig -a
```

ifconfig zeigt standardmäßig nur aktive netzwerk devices an.

mit dem -a parameter werden alle bekannten netzwerkdevices angezeigt

Sicher das der Part unter "Jetzt die auf Platte gespeicherten Infos: " wirklich die ausgabe von deinem gestarteten System ist? Denn die ausgabe sieht zu 100%ig identisch aus wie die ausgabe wenn die Live-CD gestartet ist.

----------

## michi-monster

Hier die #ifconfig -a

```
enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.26  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fe80::2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:af48:2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 2c:56:dc:95:f8:8e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2283  bytes 1834666 (1.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2177  bytes 284937 (278.2 KiB)

        TX errors 1  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 56  bytes 3864 (3.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 56  bytes 3864 (3.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## py-ro

Zunächst mal, iwconfig ist tot und unnütz, iw willst du.

In deinem ersten Post hast du zweimal den selben Abschnitt gepostet, genau die gleichen Timestampts wären setlsam.  :Wink: 

Im ausführlichen Kernelö lOg kann ich keinen Wlan Treiber finden, ich vermute daher in deinem Kernel ist rtlwifi nicht aktiviert. Aktivieren, als Modul, und Firmware installieren.

Bye

Py

----------

## michi-monster

Perfekt - Neukompilierung mit rtlwifi war erfolgreich:

```

#ifconfig -a

enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.26  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fe80::2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:af48:2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 2c:56:dc:95:f8:8e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4735  bytes 3370414 (3.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 119  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4448  bytes 551221 (538.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 48  bytes 3312 (3.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 48  bytes 3312 (3.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp1s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 9c:5c:8e:b5:89:7f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

Ich finde keine Anleitung für die Einrichtung der Verschlüsselung unter Gentoo. Datei wpa - noch irgendwas? Bitte helft mir da nochmal.

Nachtrag: bei mir werden die Beiträge des Forums im Moment nur einen kleinen Teil an der Seite angezeigt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *michi-monster wrote:*   

> Nachtrag: bei mir werden die Beiträge des Forums im Moment nur einen kleinen Teil an der Seite angezeigt.

  Ja, das liegt an deiner riesigen dmesg-Ausgabe die du im in deinen vorherigen Post gepackt hast (die sprengt den Thread bzw macht ihn kaputt).

Ich würde vorschlagen das du die riesige dmesg Ausgabe besser wieder entfernst (die ist eh nicht hilfreich, da sie nicht komplett ist).

Für solche riesige Ausgaben ist es  besser einen NoPaste-Dienst zu nutzen, und dann die URL hier zu verlinken.

----------

## michi-monster

ok - ist geschehen.

Ich habe noch eine Seite mit Infos gefunden: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

Die Verbindung ohne Verschlüsselung funktioniert. Habe aber noch einen Fehler irgendwo in der Verschlüsselung. 

```
#less /etc/conf.d/net

modules_w1p1s0="wpa_supplicant"

config_w1p1s0="dhcp"
```

```
#less /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

network={key_mgmt=NONE

priority=-999

}

crtl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

network={ssid 'DataBox'

psk="stinktier"

scan_ssid=1

proto=RSN

key_mgmt=WPA2-Personal

}
```

Die Daten der Verschlüsselung habe ich als Grafik hochgeladen.  http://www.edv-bildung.de/hilfe-vom-forum/[/code]

----------

## michi-monster

Durch die Installation von wpa_supplicant kann ich das wpa-gui aufrufen. Leider ist im Menü kein Netzwerkadapter aufgeführt. Zum Test habe ich das X auch als root gestartet. Keine Änderung. Bitte helft mir nochmal. 

http://www.edv-bildung.de/hilfe-vom-forum/

----------

## Josef.95

In deiner /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

hat sich scheinbar ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen.

crtl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

vs

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

Zudem prüfe bitte auch noch mal ob dein User auch tatsächlich in der wheel Gruppe ist.

/edit:

Und prüfe bitte auch bevor du als User wpa_gui  startest ob dein

/etc/init.d/net.wlp1s0

erfolgreich gestartet wurde.

----------

## michi-monster

In der wpa_supplicant habe ich den Fehler korrigiert. 

```
uid=1001(monster) gid=10(wheel) Gruppen=10(wheel),18(audio)

uid=1001(monster) gid=10(wheel) Gruppen=10(wheel),18(audio)
```

Die WLAN Karte wird zwar angezeigt, aber keine IP zugewiesen. 

```

ifconfig -a

enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.25  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fd00::2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:af48:2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 2c:56:dc:95:f8:8e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 36430  bytes 29105509 (27.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 207  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 31902  bytes 4979590 (4.7 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 48  bytes 3312 (3.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 48  bytes 3312 (3.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp1s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 9c:5c:8e:b5:89:7f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Der start vom wpa_gui zeigt leider noch keinen Adapter an. Muss ich den Link auf net.lo auf net.w1p1s0 anpassen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *michi-monster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der start vom wpa_gui zeigt leider noch keinen Adapter an. Muss ich den Link auf net.lo auf net.w1p1s0 anpassen?

 

Achtung: das heißt Willhelm Ludwig, nicht Willhelm Eins in net.wl1p1s0!!!

Bitte passe alle Einträge dahingegen an und auch den Link zu net.lo. Nur hinter dem Paula steht eine Eins!!!

MfG. Stefan

----------

## michi-monster

Danke Dir. Leider bin ich noch nicht weiter.

Ich verwende auf einer anderen Partition Debian. 

Da bekomme ich eine rtlf-wifi Fehler: 

```
[ 7.884538] cfg80211: (5250000 KHz – 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[ 7.884544] cfg80211: (5490000 KHz – 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[ 7.884551] cfg80211: (5735000 KHz – 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 7.884557] cfg80211: (57240000 KHz – 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[ 8.144964] Adding 62914556k swap on /dev/sda3. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:62914556k FS

[ 9.371548] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[ 9.371555] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[ 9.371558] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[ 9.371560] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[ 9.384949] FS-Cache: Loaded

[ 9.408832] FS-Cache: Netfs ’nfs‘ registered for caching

[ 9.448986] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[ 14.417852] r8169 0000:02:00.0: firmware: failed to load rtl_nic/rtl8168g-2.fw (-2)

[ 14.417939] r8169 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[ 14.417947] r8169 0000:02:00.0: Falling back to user helper

[ 14.420081] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168g-2.fw (-12)

[ 14.429911] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down

[ 14.429934] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down

[ 14.430005] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[ 16.846542] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link up
```

Laut Info soll für die Karte ASUS PCI-N15 der Treiber bzw. das Modul rtl8192 verwendet werden. Das finde ich in der Kernelkonfiguration nicht. Ich habe mal Bilder von meiner derzeitigen Kernelkonfig gemacht: http://www.edv-bildung.de/hilfe-vom-forum/

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, die fehlende Firmware auf deinem Debian-System betrifft den r8169 Treiber - der ist für die Ethernet-Karte.

Bezüglich deiner WLAN-Karte (die wahrscheinlich das rtl8192ce Treiber-Modul nutzt) sollte nun Treiber-seitig soweit eigentlich alles ok sein - sonnst wäre das wlp1s0 Interface nicht da.

Das wlp1s0 Interface ist laut deinem "ifconfig -a" da - du musst es nur noch nutzen.

Die Konfiguration im /etc/conf.d/net hast du auch. Nun solltest du das wlp1s0 Interface nur noch up bringen, und eine IP zuweisen lassen - das solltest du mit dem schon vorgeschlagenen

/etc/init.d/net.wlp1s0 start

erledigen.

Wenn das erledigt ist sollte auch das Device im wpa_gui vorhanden und nutzbar sein.

Schau dazu zb auch noch mal im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Full/Networking

----------

## michi-monster

Leider bekomme ich noch Fehler:

```

sysvorOrt init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlpl0 start

 * /etc/init.d/net.wlpl0 uses runscript, please convert to openrc-run.

 * Bringing up interface wlpl0

 *   ERROR: interface wlpl0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlpl0 failed to start

sysvorOrt init.d # 

```

Ich habe eine interesante Seite gefunden, in der auch ein Link für Linux Treiber sind: 

https://www.asus.com/de/support/Download/11/1/0/42/CqoqKk8GIW3PRlJJ/5/

Ist es sinnvoll diese zu verwenden und falls ja: muss ich in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis entpacken? 

Sind dann sonst noch weitere Aktionen erforderlich?

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo,

in deinen vorherigen Posts war der Interfacename noch wlp1s0. Nun lautet dein Scriptname net.wlp10. Überarbeite das bitte nochmals hinsichtlich dem Interfacename. Hier mal von meinem WLAN-AP die entsprechenden Informationen:

```

ap-host ~ # ifconfig wlp3s4

wlp3s4: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::960c:6dff:febc:508c  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 94:0c:6d:bc:50:8c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 10915409  bytes 1241804395 (1.1 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 21224352  bytes 25420853329 (23.6 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

ap-host ~ # ls -la /etc/init.d/net.wlp*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6  8. Mai 17:56 /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s4 -> net.lo

ap-host ~ #

```

In der Datei /etc/conf.d/net sollte dann auch überall wlp1s0 für deine Konfiguration stehen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

